# 55 gallon success stories



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

So after starting my own thread asking for help with stocking my 55gal mbuna ,(apparently the most common starter size), I have come to the conclusion that probably the best thing for me would be to ask if anyone out there would be so kind as to share their stock lists in 55gal, that have had long term, 2+ years running, success. I appreciate everyones advice and I like the cookie cutter setups given, but africans are so interesting and diverse that as a beginner, I would love to hear about the different conclusions you have and how you got there. Especially interested in mixing of mbuna, with other groups, as well as cool species tanks. Thankyou in advance. =D>


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've never stocked a 55 with fish. Perhaps others have....


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

As you can see I have a variety. Stocked for 2 yrs now.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a 55 gallon with:

Metriaclima sp "Msobo" (1M/6F)
Cynotilapia sp "Hara" (1M/5F)
Iodotropheus sprengerae (8 fish, still not sure M/F ratio at this time)
Synodontis lucipinnis (4 fish, unknown gender)

I've only had this tank up for about a year (with Rusties added about 8 months ago), so I doesn't really qualify for your 2 years of success. So far though, I would call it a success. I don't see much aggression and they spawn regularly. The fish are about 3 to 3.5 inches now. I hope it continues as they grow larger.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oops. Somehow my photo was deleted. This is my mix.


----------



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

nice fish. I've come to terms with the fact that any effort to mix mbuna with other africans is simply me trying to find a reason to get a bigger tank!! And so, I'm getting a 6 footer. I blame those irresistable blue dolphins.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nothing wrong with those blue dolphins! thats why I got a 6 footer


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Bigger is always betterwhen it comes to fish tanks!


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I had my 55g with Yellow Labs, Cyno. Haras & Ps. Cyaneorhabdos " Maingano"(formerly Melanochromis) for about 2years.
All groups were spawning regularly. The Maingano required a little more "work" to get to that point. Guess it was a "success" though .


----------



## AquaCatalyst (May 2, 2014)

I have a 55 stocked with Yellow Labs, Yellow Tail Acei, and Cobues. I say that as I am waiting to start my 125G, but who am I kidding - I will use the 55 for more mbunas anyway.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I used mine as a venestus grow out/sell tank. Also used it for some Synodontis.


----------



## ChezkyNola (May 2, 2014)

You can mix Mbunas with Peacocks, Haps, Fontosas, etc. in a 55 gal. just make sure that the Mbunas are smaller than the rest of your cichlids. The Mbunas are the most territorial and will always try to claim dominance over fish they think they can overpower, but when you're Mbunas are smaller than the rest to your fish they don't usually show as much aggression. Good luck!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

ChezkyNola said:


> You can mix Mbunas with Peacocks, Haps, Fontosas, etc. in a 55 gal. just make sure that the Mbunas are smaller than the rest of your cichlids. The Mbunas are the most territorial and will always try to claim dominance over fish they think they can overpower, but when you're Mbunas are smaller than the rest to your fish they don't usually show as much aggression. Good luck!


You may get away with mid range aggression mbuna and jacobfreibergi but these arguably become too large for a 12" width. Haps generally are too large also. Frontosa definitely are too large for a 55g.

In the past I've had 55g tanks stocked with Labidochromis caeruleus, Metriaclima sp. 'elongatus usisya', Pseudotropheus sp. 'Acei' with Ps. socolofi for a short time in place of the elongatus. My current 55g stock is in my sig below.


----------

